# Solved: Installer cleanup utility (msicuu2.exe) will not run



## frustratedlan (Aug 18, 2008)

When i try to execute msicuu2.exe i get the following message: "Error creating process <wscript Startmsi.vbs> Reason: cannot find the file specified. I cannot find this error addressed anywhere.

I'm running XP Home Edition Svc Pk 3 and am trying to uninstall and reinstall Office. The trail has led to the need to run the installer cleanup utility.

Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try turning off your anti-virus and anti-malware apps, or running it in Safe Mode.


----------



## frustratedlan (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you, but neither worked. I got the same message.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have scripting disabled system-wide, perhaps?

Have other scripts run OK, or do you know?

Go to a command line and type:

wscript.exe //H:WScript.exe

What is the response?


----------



## frustratedlan (Aug 18, 2008)

the response is "wscript.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command."


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Great. You have no scripting at all. It could be the environment variables, so check in system32 and see if wscript.exe is actually there.

Either way, it wouldn't hurt for you to install the Windows Script Host.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...43-7E4B-4622-86EB-95A22B832CAA&displaylang=en

Then try your installation of the cleaner again.


----------



## frustratedlan (Aug 18, 2008)

When i tried to download, it said that the version I have already includes it. The System 32 folder has "cscript.exe.mui and wscript.exe.mui" in addition to a few other files.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The mui files are not the ones. You need to have just wscript.exe.

You can still install the download even if you supposedly have it.

here is version 5.7. Try that one.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...GjH80WaQrko/elAWPFAcqky14TimOyA/BWm7vbbgH0A==


----------



## frustratedlan (Aug 18, 2008)

I download it just fine, but when i open it, it gives me an error message saying that the service pack of the system is newer than this version and there is no need to install it. It gives no options other than to say OK.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you try the 5.7 above?


----------



## frustratedlan (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, after downloading, when i opened it it said i had a later version in my service pack and would not let me load it. All i could do is reply OK. I will also clarify a previous post. The mui files were in system32/scripting folder. In the system32 folder is a cscript.exe, but no wscript.exe


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

So you tried both 5.6 and 5.7?

Do you have any idea how it seems that a number of your system files got deleted?

Do a search for wscript.exe on the whole drive. If you are lucky, it may be all you need to replace. 

Go to Start > Run and type:

dllcache

Is wscript.exe in that folder? If it is, copy it to Windows\system32.


----------



## frustratedlan (Aug 18, 2008)

BINGO! I moved the file and can run installer cleanup. I will do it tomorrow as i have been at this for 3 days and am worn out. Besides, it's my wife's system so it's not critical at the moment.

Many thanks. I was at my wits end!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Thanks for the followup.


----------

